# Which bindings for a 2013 Lib Tech Banana Magic



## ultimata49 (Oct 24, 2012)

Depends on what kind of riding you will be doing. The Banana magic is a beast of its own. I personally love the atlas. With all the updates it got it only makes it better. One downfall to an Atlas is it (like many Unions) lacks in adjustability (heelcup slide, highjack lean, etc [just various adjustments and the depth of adjustability]). They will be a stiffer but still middle of the road binding. Working at a shop, i can say i have never seen a union binding returned for dissatisfaction or warranty issues. The toecap doesnt fit many boots well but you can switch it out for another toe cap {simple deal}. If your an all mountain rider the atlas would be a good choice. another recommendation is a burton cartel. Been a staple in the industry for many years. I rode then for many years and would still take them (either cartels or atlases) over many other bindings.


----------



## Dpforlife (Oct 25, 2012)

ultimata49 said:


> Depends on what kind of riding you will be doing. The Banana magic is a beast of its own. I personally love the atlas. With all the updates it got it only makes it better. One downfall to an Atlas is it (like many Unions) lacks in adjustability (heelcup slide, highjack lean, etc [just various adjustments and the depth of adjustability]). They will be a stiffer but still middle of the road binding. Working at a shop, i can say i have never seen a union binding returned for dissatisfaction or warranty issues. The toecap doesnt fit many boots well but you can switch it out for another toe cap {simple deal}. If your an all mountain rider the atlas would be a good choice. another recommendation is a burton cartel. Been a staple in the industry for many years. I rode then for many years and would still take them (either cartels or atlases) over many other bindings.


Thanks a lot for your help I just ordered the union atlas, just hope the toe cap works with my Nike Kaiju if not I will have to change it like you recommended.
Thanks again


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Dpforlife said:


> Thanks a lot for your help I just ordered the union atlas, just hope the toe cap works with my Nike Kaiju if not I will have to change it like you recommended.
> Thanks again


I've ridden the Kaiju for the past couple seasons with the Atlas. I'm a 10, and the M/L fits perfectly. 

Not sure what the commenter above is talking about with lack of adjustability? Grab some other bindings off the shelve. Union is as adjustable as anything out there.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Atlas is my favorite binding ever.

I was on Nike Kaiju 9's last year, the toe cap will wrap around your boot great out the box and SUPER nicely around day 3.

Also, on non-est boards I find the Atlas to be more adjustable where it counts (centering, fwd lean) than my burtons, who, to me, make the second best bindings on the market.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Dpforlife said:


> Thanks a lot for your help I just ordered the union atlas, just hope the toe cap works with my Nike Kaiju if not I will have to change it like you recommended.
> Thanks again


Yup, I've got a 10.5 Kaiju in M/L Atlas and they fit perfect. Just a little bit of adjustment to the strap lengths and highback, and I was ready to go.


----------



## Dpforlife (Oct 25, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Yup, I've got a 10.5 Kaiju in M/L Atlas and they fit perfect. Just a little bit of adjustment to the strap lengths and highback, and I was ready to go.


Perfect!!! I ordered the L/XL and have size 11 Kaiju's so I showed be all set!!
Thanks everyone for the information!!!!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> I've ridden the Kaiju for the past couple seasons with the Atlas. I'm a 10, and the M/L fits perfectly.
> 
> Not sure what the commenter above is talking about with lack of adjustability? Grab some other bindings off the shelve. Union is as adjustable as anything out there.


Interesting comment. I checked with a Union rep a while ago and he recommended the L/XL for my size 10 Fargos. Now, those are bulky boots, but if the M/L supposedly fits size 10-10.5 Kaijus perfectly it should be able to take my Vans, no?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Interesting comment. I checked with a Union rep a while ago and he recommended the L/XL for my size 10 Fargos. Now, those are bulky boots, but if the M/L supposedly fits size 10-10.5 Kaijus perfectly it should be able to take my Vans, no?


The sizes overlap between 9.5 - 10.5.

Sizing for all bindings is best done in person at your local shred shop.


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

I rock Ride Meastro with my 2012 Banana magic it's a sick combo and endless adjustability as with most ride bindings, never had a problem with those bindings very responsive, super strong no issues yet... Only thing is a piece of rubber coming off of one of my toe cups but has no effect on performance..

Ride bindings last forever..


----------



## Dpforlife (Oct 25, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> I've ridden the Kaiju for the past couple seasons with the Atlas. I'm a 10, and the M/L fits perfectly.
> 
> Not sure what the commenter above is talking about with lack of adjustability? Grab some other bindings off the shelve. Union is as adjustable as anything out there.


How much if any did you have to adjust your bindings with the kaiju? Was it a good fit out of the box, did you have to just more than the straps


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Dpforlife said:


> How much if any did you have to adjust your bindings with the kaiju? Was it a good fit out of the box, did you have to just more than the straps


Perfect right out of the box. 

Personally, I set my disks up with the slots perpendicular to the boards edge (so I don't have to mess with my heelcups). Straps are out of the box perfect for my 10's.


----------



## Dpforlife (Oct 25, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Perfect right out of the box.
> 
> Personally, I set my disks up with the slots perpendicular to the boards edge (so I don't have to mess with my heelcups). Straps are out of the box perfect for my 10's.


Sweet thanks for the tip and info, just got a sweet deal on the 2011 union atlas glow bindings. So I am going to try what you said so I don't have to adjust the heel cup even though I have size 11's. Thanks a lot!!!


----------

